# Solved: PC shuts off every 10 minutes



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello all.I'm having problems with my other pc (i'm on the laptop now).Here's what happens : 
Like a month ago my pc was running fine with no problems,i cleaned it like every month and when i booted it up the last time,it shut off about 10 minutes after i booted it up.So i kept on trying and it kept shutting down all the time,it's very irritating and i can't stand it


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

How did you clean it?

And can you here the fan running and does it do the same when just on Battery?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

I cleaned it like this http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_properly_clean_your_pc?page=0,0
And the fan is running just fine i don't know why is it doing this


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I think he is referring to a desktop.

Open the case and reseat the atx and aux pw connectors on the mb. Reseat ram, Check all other connections to make sure you did not knock one loose. Now grab hold of the cpu hsf and make sure it is tight; no broken clips/hold downs.

When finished with the above, pw ON the system with the side cover OFF. Make sure ALL fans are in fact running including the video card fan.

If it still powers OFF, the next thing I would do would be to boot the system with a linux live CD/flash drive. This will tell you very quickly if you have a hardware or software problem. If it works fine running linux, then you know it is software related. If you still reboots or pw OFF using linux, then you know it is a hardware problem.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

very thorough answer by crjdriver. then once you have done that, dont clean it until it needs it. as you have found out it might cause more trouble. If its not broke, dont fix it.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

Crjdriver,thank you so much that fixed it.I had so much troubles with it and it was soooo irritating,thank you all.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are welcome. Was it just reseating of the pw connectors or did you have to go further?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

I had to go further,i probably knocked out everything...


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,i marked the thread unsolved because it keeps happening,but in a different way. I boot it up and after like 20 minutes now it gives me a ''blue screen'' error and it shuts the pc off.After that i have to wait 5 minutes and restart the power so i can boot it up and then it happens again.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Did you visually check ALL fans are in fact working?

Have you booted the system with a linux live CD/flash drive?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

I checked all the fans and they are working correctly without a problem. As for booting the system with a linux cd or a flash drive,nope,i didn't do that.Will that make it work? Because if i do that it will just install the linux.Do you think i should reinstall the windows ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No, booting with a live CD does not install linux [unless you choose to] What it does do is tell very quickly if the problem is hardware or software related; runs ok under linux, it is a windows problem. If it has the same or similar issue under linux, then it is a hardware problem ie pw supply, mb, ram, etc.

There are a LOT of linux distros however I use parted magic for all kinds of tasks;
http://partedmagic.com/doku.php


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay,the problem is fixed now. I bought a new power supply and it works fine now. Thanks for the help


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

:up::up:


----------

